# Whitefield theological seminary...any thoughts?



## JesusIsLord (Sep 22, 2016)

Guys, I am curious to know if anyone has had any experience with WTS? Are they reformed? Do they hold to a certain confession?

Also, is there a restriction to seminaries one can attend if one is thinking of getting a pastorate at an OPC?

For example, can one go to Masters seminary and then be hired at an OPC?


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 22, 2016)

JesusIsLord said:


> Guys, I am curious to know if anyone has had any experience with WTS? Are they reformed? Do they hold to a certain confession?
> 
> Also, is there a restriction to seminaries one can attend if one is thinking of getting a pastorate at an OPC?
> 
> For example, can one go to Masters seminary and then be hired at an OPC?



No doubt certain ones (Masters I mean) are preferred. But from what I gathered you may be grilled more than others who attended Reformed seminaries.
It shouldn't hinder you though.


----------



## Gforce9 (Sep 22, 2016)

It is my understanding that RTS faculty must state subscription the the WCF yearly. As for the OPC, you will want to be in a congregation and expose yourself to the session and Presbytery over time to confirm or deny the call you feel. A presbytery may decide to place you "under care" during the education process if they see a gifting in your life. It is a great process to protect God's sheep and to protect you. It is a surety that Christ's church will need faithful ministers in this decade and the ones to come.............


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 22, 2016)

Whitefield is mixed but it is also not as solid as others. In all honesty, if you are serious, I'd invest in something more solidly confessional. I'd go with either Puritan Reformed or Greenville.


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 23, 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't Whitefield mostly, if not completely, online?


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 23, 2016)

zsmcd said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't Whitefield mostly, if not completely, online?



Yes but, you have to have a mentor.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Sep 26, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> zsmcd said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't Whitefield mostly, if not completely, online?
> ...



which can be provided online?


----------



## Polanus1561 (Sep 26, 2016)

JesusIsLord said:


> Guys, I am curious to know if anyone has had any experience with WTS? Are they reformed? Do they hold to a certain confession?
> 
> Also, is there a restriction to seminaries one can attend if one is thinking of getting a pastorate at an OPC?
> 
> For example, can one go to Masters seminary and then be hired at an OPC?



wait why dont you ask Jeff Durbin? He is your pastor


----------



## JesusIsLord (Sep 26, 2016)

John Yap said:


> JesusIsLord said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I am curious to know if anyone has had any experience with WTS? Are they reformed? Do they hold to a certain confession?
> ...



John, I heard Pastor Jeff talk about it on Apologia radio and thought I might get a quicker answer through PB. We recently had a death at our church so the elders have been really busy.


----------

